# Meet added at Odissea Camper Parks Denia and Calpe in Denia,



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

*Spain 2013*

The meet in Spain will be for two weeks starting Mon 6th May 2013 and will be listed under rallies and meets next week so you can all add your names. However I need your opinions on the location . I would prefer to keep it as last year ie one week in Denia and one week in Calpe. I have no problem with swopping it around so the first week is in Calpe and the second in Denia. Because the beach in Denia is so close (under 100 metres) there are things we can add to the meet without any travel problems. We can swim in the sea (its May so no prob) we can have a beach party, we can wind surf and jet ski etc. If I can't get the Bolero in Calpe I can be sure I have a suitable venue in Denia. The aire in Denia has been improved since our last visit as has the cafe/bar in the next door campsite and Denia when the beach is available and the sun is out is so much nicer. So please let me know what you think but to those that have been to the last two meets all I will say is "Trust me I know what i'm doing" So let me know what you think and if the first week should be Calpe.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Ken, will not be able to join you this year, it all sounded so good last year too. We are now going to Florida, not my idea of fun, with the family not enough time to do both, sorry, hope everyone enjoys themselves/

Sue


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

*SPAIN 2013*

Hi Ken & Jenny,

Hope you are both well and in good order!
These are our preferences, however, as always, we trust you implicitly to get it right, so in reality we will go with the flow and the majority of everyone else's feelings.

1. Prefer Calpe for the full fortnight.
2. If split weeks, prefer Denia 1st week same as last year.
3.Can we have free drinks for the full fortnight?????????
4. Repeat of 3.

Will see you both in May, and all our many friends :lol: :lol:

Ken & Lin, the Bella Luna groin groper. 8O 8O


----------



## Rankins (May 1, 2005)

Ken 

We loved this years meet and would be happy to have the same with one week at each. We do not mind which way round the weeks are.

Looking forward to seeing you, Jenny and everyone else.

Elspeth and Ian - with the Moffat toffee


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ken and Jen, we'll be glad to attend the meet, regardless of which week, where.

Travel plans already in place and happy to give you a deposit to confirm our attendance.

Once again, thank you for the background work. Looking forward to it.


----------



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Although we have motorhomed for several years we have never been to a meet. Will be in Spain at this time and 99% sure we would like to attend. 

As our first meet have no opinion will gladly go with the flow. 

Looking forward to it. 

Trevor


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Ken 
count us in, looking forward to it already. We are happy to go with the flow with regard to where and when and whatever you arrange
regards 
Eric & Resa


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It may be that, at last, we will be able to attend this meet. I assume that dogs are allowed?
Don't mind which week is where.


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello Ken,
As this will be our first trip to Spain we really don't have a preference as to what week is where! From the praises that you had from the meet last year we are happy to leave it be up to you. Be happy to offer a deposit to confirm our attendance.
Now off to book the ferry.
Colin & Liz


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

To the folks that have not been before yes I expect we will have a week at each venue as they are only 25km's apart but quite different. I then know I don't have a problem with a venue for our entertainment and a nice 3 course sit down meal with wine & beer which has been very much enjoyed in the last two years. This year I want to try to add something to the meet and its easier for me if we use both venues. Yes dogs are very welcome and infact Denia has a doggy wash (assuming of course they are behaved dogs) Last year a few brave folks climbed the Calpe rock but maybe that's not such a good idea although going part way is spectacular. The format of the meet will be similar to the last two years ie electric and WiFi incl for the two weeks, a free paella day and the bike ride, bus ride, train ride, petanc games but weather permitting we will add in some new activities which I don't think any other MH meet will ever have tried. Its not a marathon and being a spectator is fine when we do these things but the most enjoyment is gained by joining in. The train ride in particular is very nice and very cheap.(approx €5) Linda (flying pigs) must have had immense satisfaction when she climbed the Calpe rock in april and husband Ken must have been so proud of her. It took a lot of courage to do that. So to all those who have not joined us before don't worry its not an assault course its just that we give members the option of things to do as we don't do boring. So if you are someone who likes people , likes to laugh a lot, likes good food, likes to be entertained, and likes to do it in the sun but does not like to be ripped off in price then come and join us. Once you are here in Spain the cost of the entertainers, food, and the aire will probably be the lowest you have ever paid, some examples are this year €10 per 24hrs for the aire incl elect and wi Fi. €10 each person for 5 excellent live acts which I think were much enjoyed and €8.5 for a 3 course sit down meal with wine or beer which I know people enjoyed. plus being entertained by some very good musicians like the bass player from Black sabbath for free  If we have enough interest this year I will try to get Sunflower Valley a duo that have played around the world and who are absolutely brilliant but they are not cheap and due to popular demand Woody will be back


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Ken, good morning from a slightly brighter day here in Devon. Missed out last year, and would love to say yes to 2013, however, we have sold our motorhome and as yet don't have another, or even one on the horizon.... I feel bereft without one, but also wish to sell home, so everything is up in the air.

Can I be down on your list, as a possible? 

Carol


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Spain 2013*

I am interested in joining in this year - it sounds really good. I haven't m'homed to Spain before so it would be a good initiation. My plans for 2013 are up in the air at the moment, so please consider me as a possible going on probable (like Oprah Winfrey's wardrobe!) I'm a solo - any other solos thinking of going too?

Viv

Oprah's not big here I see - but to explain my comment for those who may be interested - Oprah gains and loses weight quite cyclically - so she says her wardrobe is divided into three sections - the possible, the probable and the downright ridiculous. I think many women can identify with that. Off topic I know! Sorry.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

To the folks who want to be probables yes I will have you on a reserve list but I will for sure be able to get you in as May is not so busy. Carol get yourself another MH you should know its good fun and gets you out meeting lots of different people and there are some who will be on this meet that you will really enjoy meeting. Viv singles are very welcome on this meet, we dont leave anyone out (we are actually quite friendly) so you will definately not feel out of place and are likely to make some nice new friends. Nothing will be a problem, those that have been before will tell you that the owners of the aires and Luis who works in Denia go out of their way to accomodate everyone and that's why they won an award earlier this year for their outstanding service. These aires are on urban land not on an industrial estate and shops etc are all within walking distance, in my opinion and that of most Spanish members of acpasion they are the best aires in Spain


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Ken, good morning from a slightly brighter day here in Devon. Missed out last year, and would love to say yes to 2013, however, we have sold our motorhome and as yet don't have another, or even one on the horizon.... I feel bereft without one, but also wish to sell home, so everything is up in the air.

Can I be down on your list, as a possible? 

Carol


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Carol you need to get a motorhome so that you have somewhere to go when you sell your home!


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Tell me about it - we had said for the last x number of houses, if we don't find anything, we will just move into motorhome whilst we look - but it was never needed, but this time, no motorhome - and no doubt we will have needed it....

Just our luck Trouble is nothing around we fancy at the moment

Carol


----------



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

Never been to a meet would love to go to this one so count me in and happy to accept whatever you organize.

John


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Shove us down to go too -we really enjoyed 2012 meet at Denia


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Spain 2013*

Hi Ken & Jenny
We are both happy to go along with whatever plans you may have.We are just gratefull that you are going to run another meet. The idea of a beach party sounds good to us and also the fact that the bar cafe on the camp site at Denia is now run by a Spanish couple sounds far better. Hopefully you can get the Bolero again as we though it was a better venue then the restaurant in Denia which had the cheek to charge you for Bella Lunas drinks. Look forward to seeing Woody again as well as eveybody else and you & Jenny

Mike & Jackie.


----------



## jax (May 11, 2007)

Result at last Ken and of course we will go along with whatever you choose to do. We did prefer it at Calpe but we did become a bit of a split group there. I have a couple of quizes if required. Jackie & Keith


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

If we can get the timing right count us in. 

Sal and Don


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Spain 2013*

Never been to a meet before but sounds easy going enough! Please put us on waiting? type list. 
Our problem is that we have a commitment for the weekend of the 4th May and would prefer to take a week to get down to Calpe area

By the time we travel down could we join you for just the second week and perhaps then extend our stay privately?

Mike & Ann


----------



## KENNYJAY (Mar 14, 2008)

*spain 2013*

hi Ken can you put us down for next trip to spain ,
Thanks Ken Rhona


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Meet added to the rally programme. The Meet is at Odissea Camper Parks Denia and Calpe in Denia, starting 06/05/2013

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=385

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

Link broken?

No details on the page.





The meet has yet to be checked. I have merged this thread so we only have one thread for it.


Jacquie


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

*Spain 2013*

I have listed this under Rallies and Meets but it will have to be approved so not showing yet. When it is shown then you can add your names. Come for one week or two weeks whatever you want. If you want to stay longer then you can do that also and of course the rate reduces by nights spent , however the free WiFi is for the meets 14 days, outside the 14 days you pay for it. Just put your names down and if you are any different to doing the 14 days PM me. Because in the last two years some did not turn up it cost me (approx €140 this year) as I was committed to paying the entertainers so this time a €10 deposit will be requested and I will make it easy for you to pay into my UK bank account details by PM to each of you. We will see how many want to come then finalise the entertainment but for certain Woody will be back . I'm sure there was no one who did not enjoy our sit down meal and entertainment by Woody. Because Ruben allocates spaces for us and tries to keep us all together and prepares a paella day for the numbers shown as attendees I need to be more certain on numbers this time so the deposit wll be non returnable but if you can't attend you can find someone to take your place and pay your deposit back to you. If you are not sure if you can make it we will have a reserve list just let me know either on open forum or PM


----------



## jax (May 11, 2007)

Thanks Ken, our names are now down for the meet and looking forward to seeing everyone again. Looking forward to the beach party as an extra to the two previous meetings. Jackie & Keith


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

Names down, Thanks Ken


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

*SPAIN 2013*

Ferry booked, names down, see you there.

Thanks again Ken,

Ken & Lin (flyingpig)


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Ken
Just added our names to the list - can't wait, something to look forward to.
See you all there, and thanks Ken
Colin & Liz (betsy)


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ferry also booked. 

If you're counting, only 23 weeks and 3 days to go.  

Thanks again, Ken. Top man.


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

Hi Ken. We"ve never been to MHFacts meet afore, so would be pleased if you can put us on your list. Agree with whatever plans you make.


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Spain 2013*

Thanks Ken,
Weve put our names down. As some of you will know we are in Benidorm at the moment where we have been since September. Due home for Christmas and cant wait to book the ferry for the next years meet where we hope to meet all our old friends and make new ones.
Mike & Jackie.


----------



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Names down, now counting down. New experience for us as this will be our first meet. 

Thanks Ken 

Trevor


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

*Spain 2013*

The meet is now listed under Rallies and Meets on the front page . I can't add names to the list so can all those who have said they want to come by PM to me or on the open forum please add their names to the list. There are already 10 vans confirmed on the list and another 7 saying they want to join us so this meet looks like it will be filled soon. However there is a reserve list and if you think you may be able to make it please PM me and I will add your name to the reserves which I have on a database. I hope you have all read enough about these meets as they have attracted over 220000 views on Facts so the listing is basic but anyone thinking about joining us and needing to find out what to expect then read Spain 2011 or Spain 2012 postings.


----------



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

Name down and ferry now booked 14th April Plymouth to Santander 
return Roscoff to Plymouth 14th July £478.20 with travel club discounts and outside cabin on the way out.

John


----------



## Rankins (May 1, 2005)

At last we have added our names! Found a hotel in the desert and used their wifi.

Looking forward to it immensely.

Elspeth & Ian - with the Moffat toffee safely stowed away!


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Ken and Jenny,

We have added our name to the attendees list and look forward to whatever you choose to organise.

As this will be our first trip to Spain, can anyone advise us of the pro's and cons of driving down from a tunnel crossing or longer ferry trip via Santander/Bilbao?

Many thanks
Linda and Mike


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

For several years we have used the Portsmouth - Santander ferry, once in late April, the rest in the winter months. The April trip we went to Salamanca, them to Portuagal,along the Algarve, up through Andalusia to Camping Gavin in the Pyrenes, and then a slow trip up through France. The long ferry trip is enjoyable,especially in April. That"s the way we shall go to join Ray"s meets in Javia and Calpe. Really looking forward to meeting new folk and having a larrff. Happy travels.


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

EDIT Sorry.. a senior moment. Should have said Ken and Jenny"s meet. Listening to others and the name Ray was mentioned.


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Happyrunner, pm sent.
Flyingpig


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks to organplayer and flyingpig, your travel details were very helpful.
Kind regards
Linda n Mike


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Meet added at Odissea Camper P..*

This is the route I posted for the 2011 spain meet.

This is the way I will be going to the rally at Odissea Camper Area, Denia. 
From Calais to Rouen then to the Aire at Brezolles 198 miles. 
From here pickup with the N10 until Aire at Roullet Ste Estephe 247 miles. Back on the N10 until Aire at Capbreton 186 miles.
Early next day I will take the A63 motorway to San Sebastian then A15 to Pamplona. From here the 121 and the 232 to Zaragoza then onto the A23 free motorway to Sagunt. Then the A7 around Valencia and onto the 332 coast road to Oliva where I stop at the Kiko Park campsite in the ACSI Book [MHF Link] 461 miles. Denia just down the road. Hope this may help some people.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

*Route from Dover to Denia*

Here is an alternative route straight thro the middle and quite scenic

I thought I may post the route we used to return to Spain which was thro ski country but should be fine mid April for those coming down to the meet. The total Km's was 1865. We paid not a cent in tolls and we stopped each day at places I have used before except St Sylvestre Sur Lot but it turned out to be a really good stop behind an intermarch and 100metres back from a river with nice boats. 
We used the former Norfolk Line ferry from Dover at one minute to midnight so landed at Dunkirk 3am . We parked at Marine Parade Dover when waiting our departure time with the reading of 81049 km's on the clock. At Dunkirk we used the Gravelines aire by the small boat marina at Port De Pleasance (page 296 in all the aires book) Next day we woke had breakfast and travelled south to Brezolles 371Km,s to a very nice aire with a lovely old church and a brilliant bakery in 150 metres walk up to the village. N48.41,450 E 001.04,183 (page 120 in the book) Next day we went more south to Neullay Les Bois to the lovely village aire with the lake, journey length 292km.s N46.46,150 E 001.28,400 (page 115 in the book) from there the next day to St-Sylvestre 336km,s N44.23,765 E 000.48,321 (page 20) From there we felt the need for sunshine and a pool so went to Baliera Camping at Pont De Suert a total of 292km,s . Very nice Spanish staff and I have been before.
http://www.campings.com/camping-baliera-bonansa/?idlengua=3
Next day south again to Morella Aire 297Km,s for an overnight then the next day 277Km,s down to Odissea Camper Park at Denia for more Sun, Sea and Sand. The ferry cost was £127 return we did 9.83 km,s per litre which is 27.77 MPG We tried to keep to 100Km,s per hour but often went up to 120Km,s per hour, 
Cheapest fuel in Spain 1.24€ p/litre in france €1.27.1 p/Litre and The UK £1.38 p/litre So possibly an average of €1.28 p/litre for the journey from dunkirk to Denia so 190 litres at €1.28 =€245 approx
The route is an easy drive with the only thro town being Agen but that is very simple WiFi was obtained at most stops including Morella using my Alfa Network booster and there are lots of Macdonalds on this route. So coming to Denia can cost no more than £ 726 including fuel, ferry, and cost of the aire at Denia. Baliera can easily be omitted by using the aire at Soullac which we have also used many times.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

*Spain 2013*

I have had an email from jose at Calpe saying it is important to them to ask for part payment when places are booked. Frankly I am very unhappy with this. I can understand that when people dont turn up it causes a liitle problem for them but it caused more of a problem for me as I was committed to costs for the entertainment. I dont expect the aires to be full in May. If I had known this earlier I would definately not have agreed to this meet, however there are two options . We pay the money they ask for and I will tell you how, I will not then ask for the €10 deposits which I did ask for earlier as all the names who are down should appear and we carry on and have the meet as originally planned Or we now say the meet is full so there are less people and its easier to organise and I find an alternative aire near to where we live . There are already 20 plus vans so enough people to have lots of fun. We can see all the entertainers for free as the venues will be paying them so we can use the money saved to hire taxis to get around. The locations are not as good as Denia and Calpe but we know all the best places to go for everything like food, shopping, beach. and entertainment, You would then be living just like us and going to all our usual haunts. Can you all let me know your thoughts asap and to all the folks who have their names down and don't know me don't be concerned as whatever we do I will make sure its still a very good meet.


----------



## Rankins (May 1, 2005)

Ken

I am happy to do whatever you think is best. I have already paid a deposit for another meet. It is a little fiddly to do but can be done cheaply through www.transferwise.com once you have the payment details of the other party.

However, I would be happy wherever you arrange it for as it is the people that make the meet not just the location.

Elspeth - in sunny Morocco


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello Ken,
Can't really see what the problem is - booking deposits are common and its not as if we are paying anything extra, we will have to meet the cost anyway. 
I would be concerned as to how much of a deposit they require as inevitably some members will, for unforeseen circumstances, drop out. Presumably bookings can be transferred between members in this unlikely event, assuming that the member can find someone to take their place.
Thanks for your efforts in arranging this meet.
Colin & Liz


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello Ken,
Can't really see what the problem is - booking deposits are common and its not as if we are paying anything extra, we will have to meet the cost anyway. 
I would be concerned as to how much of a deposit they require as inevitably some members will, for unforeseen circumstances, drop out. Presumably bookings can be transferred between members in this unlikely event, assuming that the member can find someone to take their place.
Thanks for your efforts in arranging this meet.
Colin & Liz


----------



## ezz (Nov 6, 2011)

Ken
This would be our first trip to Spain and with members of the forum and so we are uncertain what to expect. Your original plan really took our fancy so much so we have already booked the long ferry crossing to Bilboa. Now this turn of events has made us uncertain and slightly apprehensive. First instinct is to withdraw, cancel ferry and only loose deposit. However, we will wait and see what you finally decide to do before making final decision. One final point whilst I agree that people make or break a get together I do feel location does weigh too. We would not stay more than a day in a poor spot even if we had paid up front.

Eric


----------



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Quite happy to pay a deposit, and stick to the original plan.

Trevor


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Ken,
Long post, sorry!
We can easily see why you are upset about this deposit business. After two very successful meets over two years, we find the attitude change from Oddisea campsites (clarification please Ken, is it both sites or just Calpe?) alarming, they have always had a good and predictable turnout from the meets, no problems with attendees or trouble with payment from the attendees, so why the sudden change?
Maybe success has gone to there heads and our attendance become a none issue now they are becoming better known? If that is the case, it is to be hoped they recognise our praise has helped raise their profile!
Anyway, we are happy to go along with whatever you think for the best, as already said, the people attending will more than make up for a change of venue (cost proviso obviously!)
Can't help but notice the only questions so far would seem to have come from "Oddisea newbies" ( no offence meant), to those concerned we think it safe to say don't worry, Ken always comes up trumps.
Our point of view? Bring it on regardless Ken, deposit or not! Once on site, maybe we can then vote with our wallets over and above the site fees, perhaps that will give the site something to ponder over.

Ken & Lin
Flyingpig   8) 8)


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Ken,
Add on to previous post.
Would prefer to keep to the previous format and pay a deposit, nothing lost, and gives chance for a good moan to Jose on arrival, times 20 plus!!!! :lol: :lol: 
Can't wait (for the meet, we mean)
ken & Lin


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

Thanks for your latest Ken, and sorry you and your good lady are being given the run round. We are obviously more than happy to fall in with the majority, but from what we have gleaned from your earlier info, feel it would be a shame to change the venues unless it was absolutely necessary. Before any final decisions are made could we all be informed of the amount of the deposit required by the site owner(s) Once again thanks for your endevours.


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ken, as others have said we'll go with the flow. 

We're booked on the ferry, we're coming. As Elspeth said it's about meeting people, everything else is a bonus.

As the song said "Don't worry, be happy".


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

We'll go with the flow too, Ken. 

Sorry Calpe are giving you an extra headache and work! Is it only Calpe or Denia as well? I wonder what their issue is. As Flying Pig said we all paid up no problem last meet, we all turned up, they got their projected fees. Only problem that I can think of re finance is that some folk were a little confused over daily rate between aires and thought they could lump the two weeks together for the cheaper rate but that has no bearing on asking for a deposit. Is it perhaps a new policy they are introducing across the board to all meets?

Anyway we are happy to go with whatever you want to do.

Sal and Don


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Ken and Jenny
happy to go with flow but as has been said by others would like to stay with previous format, if possible. We are happy to pay deposit up front if necessary. 
Whatever you decide we will go along with however.
all the best
Eric and Resa


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

*Spain 2013*

Ok I have listened and we will stay as we are ie one week Denia and second week Calpe. The reason Jose is giving me is that the aires are getting more and more popular throughout the whole year and if I say 35 vans and only 30 turn up and he had reserved 35 places then he loses out. I can see his point because ofcourse that has happened in both the last two years . In May 2011 and 2012 Neither aire was completely full but maybe this year they will be and he wants to reserve places for us together if possible . So I will clarify the deposit and we can agree to pay it . I just don't agree with deposits for anything except when someone is getting something for me that is no use to someone else then I have no problem paying a deposit. However lets just do it, we know how convenient these aires are and we can have this meet without paying crazy prices. Jose is on holiday for two weeks but then I will be in a position to tell you exactly what to do to transfer to them economically and easily.


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

Once againKen and Jenny, thankyou both for all your efforts. We shall pay necessary deposits when we get info from you. Thanks


----------



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks Ken for what you are doing, its very much appreciated and we are looking forward to meeting you and Jenny and the many people that we have not met yet but only know by nicknames. Hope you can point me to a good Bodega for some draught red wine cos we will need plenty of it if we get a full house!.

John and Hilary

PS we have only met Carol and Peejay


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Ken & Jenny,
We are pleased you have decided to hold the meet at Denia & Calpe.
But is it only Calpe or both aires that want a deposit?
We have noticed that the meet Club Motorhome is having prior to ours at Calpe Jose is asking for 50% deposit. Will this be the same for us? If you can find out how much the deposit is by next sunday we could call in on our way home and pay it.

Mike & Jackie


----------



## jax (May 11, 2007)

Hi, just seen latest posts and we are happy to go along with whatever you decide Ken. As I have said before just let us know where to send the depost and we will send it. Maybe this year you wont loose out money wise with making a deposit. Keith & Jackie


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

I'm thinking I may organise something in the UK in the future and this guy will be one of the acts. We went to see him at the Los Rosales where this DVD was filmed. He does all his own backing so every instument played is by Nick himself. His guitar work is brilliant and sounds just like Pink Floyd. He is doing New Years Eve at the same venue with a totally different show to his Floyd show with music to dance to. Have a listen to the first DVD the taster one ( Click videos/photos then video then the taster one)and listen to the end then you will see him play 4 different guitars and create the different sounds of Pink Floyd. I hope if I get something going in the UK some of you will be interested in turning up. I would have Eddy C along with him as They would be good together plus another complimentary act. Nick is on tour and committed for the next year so its in the future but its not difficult to arrange as I know the perfect venue and have put on lots of bands in the past at this Venue.

http://www.thinkfloydsolo.com/#!__master-page-2/blank01


----------



## jax (May 11, 2007)

He sounds great, we would be interested. J & K


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Interest from us as well Ken. Realize it's a way off yet, but any clue as to the U.K. venue and maybe dates?

Ken & Lin


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

The venue I have in mind holds 550 persons and I will be needing to fill it to make this all work as it will not be cheap to stage, however me and ex wife Sue regularly put on bands in this venue and always filled it. I am off to the UK in March but by then I will have the costs of performers, transport and accomodation sorted so its only case of aquiring the Venue which I hope will still be available to hire. We used to hire it on yearly contract as its a magnificent venue with a huge stage, electric curtains, high class stage lighting, mixing desk, a kitchen to prepare food and a dance floor. What I have in mind if I can manage it will be a night to remember and i'm fairly sure I can pull the people in if the price is right. I'm thinking of Spring 2014 and the location is Oxford.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

*Spain 2013*

First I hope you all had a nice Christmas . Both the aires are full and people are being turned away , its no surprise because they are the best in Spain . So I have agreed that to make certain that places are reserved for us next May we will pay 50% up front. If you can all log on to the following link and book 2 weeks from 6th May then in the notes put down you are from Motorhomefacts and part of this meet after you have done this please email me on [email protected] and tell me what name you booked in under then I will email you back with precise instructions on how to pay with no hastle and no rip off charges. I will visit Ruben and make certain that everything is in order by the first week of February so I would like everyone to pay by the end of January as this will also keep Jose happy. There are 17 vans on the list but of course we have others from here like our resident joker Colleen and husband Ron . If anyone else wants to come please get your name down on the rallies and meets list as I need to finalise everything with entertainment etc. Finally I hope you all have a good New Year (hogmanay) and wish you all prosperous and happy 2013.  
Book in at 
http://www.odisseacamperarea.com/ANGLES/contacto.html


----------



## gnasher (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi Ken. We are new to the site just subscribed today. So of course we've never been to MHFacts meet before, and this year will be our first motorhome foray into Spain. I see from your last message that the Calpe/Denia meet is full so I guess that we are too late this time but perhaps in the future we can look forward to meeting you and other like minded folk on another meet. but just in case you have any drop outs we would be pleased if you can put us on your reserve list. Agree with whatever plans you make. By the way Ken the Floyd man sounds fantastic would be very interested in that one. 
Paul & Denise


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

*Spain 2013*

Hi Paul & Denise
The aires are full at this moment but *space will be reserved *for us in May so if you want to join us put your names down then book into the aire, email me for payment details. And yes Nick is an excellent musician who has previously toured the USA and in his Pink Floyd show he did it all himself other than play the sax and the female voices.


----------



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Paul and Denise 

I believe what ken is saying the aires are presently full, but to be sure of a place in May we need to pre book now. My understanding is there is still room on the 6th May meet. perhaps Ken will clarify. It will be our first meet as well so we are really looking forward to meeting everyone. 

Trevor


----------



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Sorry Ken you beat me to it

Trevor


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Ken

Unfortunately we are not at all sure of our plans for May 2013 so with regret I must remove our names from the list.  

If, nearer the time, we find we are able to make it I will contact you on the understanding that if there is no room at the inn then so be it.


Sal


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Sally & Don
Thanks for letting me know but if you can make it i'm sure there will be a place for you


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Tunnel booked and deposit paid - roll on May.
First time need to transfer money in another currency and found that the link supplied by Ken to be easy with Emails at all stages of the transaction. 
Colin and Liz


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Brittany Ferries Friends & Family Discount*

After cogitating all day, I've decided to catch the ferry to Bilbao rather than drive the 1775km from Calais to Denia for the meet, so would anyone be so kind as to share with me their F & F discount on Brittany Ferries? I'd be very grateful! Thank you.

Viv


----------



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

PM sent Viv

John


----------



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Ken

We have renewed our membership today and have added ourselves to the rally list.

This will be our first time to rally with "facts" in Spain. Also the first time touring in Spain. Looking forward to the fun.

Karina


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Karina
Send me an email to [email protected] telling me your real names nd I will send you instructions on how to pay the deposit to Odissea. I keep a record on a database so I can check everything is in order before its too late. We look forward to seeing you on May 6th
regards Ken


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Anyone travelling Brittany Ferries 3 May?*

I've booked Brittany Ferries Portsmouth to Santander on Fri 3 May arriving about 5pm. Anyone else on that ferry?

Does anyone have any tips for en route overnight stops for the 4th - 100-200km from Santander, and the 5th about 200km from Denia?

Travelling alone, I'm looking for safe stops.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks 
Viv


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

*Spain 2013 pre payments*

I just have had an email saying that the 50% deposit from a member has been sent to me. Please read the instructions that I sent to everyone carefully Odissea aires get the pre payment not me and its all on the attached pdf All you need is their name Odissea the iban number which is really the account number and the swift code then the money will go into their bank directly. Next week I will hopefully correct the mistake on this one and make sure Odissea get it. Transferwise seem very reasonable and easy to use. I would like to get these deposits paid so I have a definate number as I need to know before booking entertainment so please pay up if your name is down.


----------



## kilo73 (Jul 5, 2012)

*May Rally Spain*

Hi Ken
Can i book for the rally,This will be my first time.
Ray


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Ray
Tomorrow I will be back home and will send you clear instructions on how to book in and pay the deposit. I,m on my phone sending this. We look forward to meeting you


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Ray (Kilo73)

First add your name to the list under Rallies and Meets on this site then book in for two weeks starting in Denia 6th may using the following link. In the notes say you are on the MHF rally with Ken (they dont understand what is the difference between a rally and meet) Then send me an email when you have done this to [email protected] telling me your full name you used to book in and I will send you clear instructions how to easily and cheaply pay the deposit to Odissea . I keep a database of everything and will cross reference it with them in a couple of weeks so nothing can get lost or go wrong . If you have any difficulty with anything just PM me and I will help you.
Book in to Odissea using the following link
http://www.odisseacamperarea.com/contacto.html


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hello to Ken, Jenny, and everyone who made our first trip to Denia and Calpe last year, an enjoyable one.  

Sadly we can't put our names down for this year, which is a great pity.  

We hope you all have a great time, and for the "first timers to Spain", you'll love it. Ken & Jenny go to a lot of bother to make sure everything is just right at the meets, so make the most of the opportunity...........and enjoy. :thumbright: 

All the best,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Deposit paid and ferry booked for 30th April ..... so all being well we will arrived at Denia on the 4th May. 

Ooh can't wait! There was so much fun & laughter last year and we're so looking forward to meeting up with everyone again! 

If the weathers anything like last year then I'd better get me bikini line waxed and bejazzled or is it bejingled???? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sue x


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Its Bejayzussed Sue! See you soon.

Ken & Lin xx


----------



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

We are really upset we will not be with you all in May due to going to a wedding on the 25th we really enjoyed it last year. We shall be leaving Dover on the 27 May heading to France then on to Benidorm beginning October staying till after the carnival in November. If anyone fancies joining us please get in touch.
Anita & Ron.


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

amydan said:


> We are really upset we will not be with you all in May due to going to a wedding on the 25th we really enjoyed it last year. We shall be leaving Dover on the 27 May heading to France then on to Benidorm beginning October staying till after the carnival in November. If anyone fancies joining us please get in touch.
> Anita & Ron.


Well Ron & Anita, you had us fooled, could have sworn you said you were already married........
Shame we won't see you both, think it was our round and we owe you both a drink!
Safe travels,
Ken & Lin xx :wink: :wink:


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

*Spain 2013*

Today I went up to both Denia and Calpe to dot the I's and cross the T's so now everything is checked and 100% perfect.We all have a space booked and that's good because today people were being turned away from both aires as they were full. Denia has had quite a few improvements since last year. I have a menu for our meal out at Denia with entertainment. The texas bar in Calpe still has the same owners i'm pleased to say so we can have some fun there and today when I stopped for something to eat I had a real surprise which will be revealed later to those who would like to see.. Can I remind you all to bring bikes if you have them because they are handy especially in Denia which has a bike lane just outside the entrance and we can bike down to the small bar in the park, also the PO, Bank, Lidl, Chinese bazar etc. We have arranged to have happy hours at the bar in the campsite next door as keeping the cost down is very important. The bar now has spanish running it and is so much improved. So we look forward to seeing you all on the 6th or before and bring your beach wear and swimming gear as the sea should be warm enough by then, many people are already in the sea on our local beaches. Finally if anyone wants a Spanish gas bottle with fittings and gas let me know but I will bring an extra one just in case


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

*Spain 2013*

Today I went up to both Denia and Calpe to dot the I's and cross the T's so now everything is checked and 100% perfect.We all have a space booked and that's good because today people were being turned away from both aires as they were full. Denia has had quite a few improvements since last year. I have a menu for our meal out at Denia with entertainment. The texas bar in Calpe still has the same owners i'm pleased to say so we can have some fun there and today when I stopped for something to eat I had a real surprise which will be revealed later to those who would like to see.. Can I remind you all to bring bikes if you have them because they are handy especially in Denia which has a bike lane just outside the entrance and we can bike down to the small bar in the park, also the PO, Bank, Lidl, Chinese bazar etc. We have arranged to have happy hours at the bar in the campsite next door as keeping the cost down is very important. The bar now has spanish running it and is so much improved. So we look forward to seeing you all on the 6th or before and bring your beach wear and swimming gear as the sea should be warm enough by then, many people are already in the sea on our local beaches. Finally if anyone wants a Spanish gas bottle with fittings and gas let me know but I will bring an extra one just in case


----------



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

On the ferry Sunday 14th April Pont Aven Plymouth to Santander, any body else on board?
Stopping at Camping Camino de Santiago at Castrojeriz then on to Avila to the car park behind the Police station. Next to Aranjuez to the campsite there. With three weeks to get to the meet we can take it slowly. My only concern is am I getting to close to Madrid with its reputation. 
Subsequent stops will be around Murcia , Cartagena then up the coast to Denia. Looking forward to putting faces to names.

John


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi John
We too are going to the meet in Spain, however by a different route. We are going via the tunnel on the 25th April and intend to take a slow drive through the centre of France to Barcelona.
Have a safe trip and we will meet up at Denia.
Colin & Liz


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Waves said:


> On the ferry Sunday 14th April Pont Aven Plymouth to Santander, any body else on board?
> Looking forward to putting faces to names.
> 
> John


We'll be exactly a week behind you, sailing from Plymouth. Don't forget your binoculars for the whale watching.


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Were currently at Camping Arena Blanca in Benidorm. Weather is brilliant hot & sunny. 26 degrees here today. Waiting the arrival of SailorPete [Pete & Jude] and anyone else who wants to join us. Looking forward to seeing old & new friends at Denia

Mike & Jackie


----------



## skolly (Jan 16, 2013)

*denia meet*

Pleased to say we are joining the meet at Denia, although only for a few days. This is our first opportunity to attend a "meet" and, as we are still getting used to our motorhome, this is our first stay at a proper site, so look forward to meeting everyone and listening to all the advice that hopefully you will be able to give us. We have a Hymer with Spanish plates but we originate from Derbyshire. Pam & Norman


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Pam & Norman Have you booked into Denia? If not.you need to do it or I can do it for you I need to know your surnames and length of motorhome and how long you intend to stay. Its advisable to stay at least until thursday 9th but I hope you will enjoy it and want to stay longer. Wed night we have a meal and live entertainment which is not to be missed.I see you are in Torrevieja, I am at Quesada and going to Torre this afternoon
Ken


----------



## skolly (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks Ken..... we have booked into the site ourselves from Sun 5th and we are planning to leave on the 9th which fits in well with what might happen on the 8th. Can we join everyone if it goes ahead and sort out the money when we arrive. We live near VillaMartin so will have to get together sometime


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

*Spain 2013*

That is fine but it would be nice for you to be parked among us so you get to know everyone so tell me your surname and I will sort it out for you. We will be parked near the tree down by the shop/workshop area in a Spanish reg Challenger MH and we will be there from Sat 4th just ask Luis where we are


----------



## skolly (Jan 16, 2013)

Surname is - Ollier. Thanks for sorting our parking space out... will find you when we arrive
Pam


----------



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Ken 

I have followed this thread with great interest as one who initially showed interest in attending this meet. Unfortunately due to family problems we are unable to attend. 

To you Ken for all your time and effort I wish you all the best and hope you have a great two weeks. 

Trevor


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

*Odissea*

We are now in residence and the pig flag is flying!
At Odissea and ready for the meet.
Weather is superb and the site has been improved tenfold from the last two meets, things are boding well for the next couple of weeks with great weather forecasted.
Very busy with many Dutch, German and French vans, but all very friendly as usual. Louis tells me many vans are leaving, so should be no problem with spaces for arrivals to the meet.

See you all soon.
Ken & Lin
(flyingpig).


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

*Spain 2013*

We will set off tomorrow morning Sat the 4th ready to welcome those who arrive after us . There will be no problem with spaces as a pitch is reserved for us at both aires. If the office is closed when you arrive just look for a spanish reg mh (7767FBM) with a facts sticker in the front window and parked down towards the bottom of the aire near the shop/workshop and bbq area. If we are not there we will likely be round at the bar on the next door campsite with others ( thro bottom gate turn left then listen for laughter 10 metres on right) so find any space and when Luis arrives back from siesta he will sort you out with a nice pitch, now let the fun begin


----------



## jax (May 11, 2007)

Hi we will be on way to the meet with The Waves, Sailerpete, Hymermick and ourselves (Jax) shortly. We are only in Benidorm so should arrive around 11ish this morning. Looking forward to the meet as we didn't think we would be able to make it due to Keith's illness but all is well now. Jackie & Keith


----------



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi................we are on a site some 30 minutes away. Will be arriving before midday Monday. Looking forward to meeting you all. 

Karina & Dai


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

At Sitges now - but should be with you all today by mid afternoon! Hope we've got a sunny pitch. 

So looking forward to seeing you all again and don't forget what I promised to bring with me from the 'naughty section' of our shop! Could have a raffle and all proceeds donated towards wine & beer on the table!!!!!! :lol: :lol:  

Sue & Gilbert x


----------



## jax (May 11, 2007)

On site now along with plenty of others on the meet. Good choice at the moment of large pitches and the sun is shining. What more could we ask for. Jackie & Keith


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Arrived here yesterday afternoon and it was fabulous to see so many of last years group already here, plus several new faces too. 
We all made an impromptu trip to the bar at the back of the Aire where me and Gilb thirstily downed a welcome glass (or 2 or 3) of ice cold beers! Funny how you always fancy an ice cold beer after a long journey and arrive to blue skies and wall to wall sunshine! Never tastes quite as good in the UK somehow! 
So enjoyed listening to everyones introductions and we all enjoyed Keith's unplanned and unrehearsed monologue! How he remembers all that (well apart from the odd memory lapse; which is to be expected when you reach our age) is beyond me and we were all very impressed by his talent! Wish he'd bought his didgery do dah thingamajig with him this time though as it just won't be the same without his teatime musical rendition ringing around the camp! 
Great afternoon, spent with some really lovely people and everyone looks like they are here to enjoy the camaraderie and friendship of being amongst like minded people. That's what it's all about and why we all enjoy these meets so much. So pleased Ken has organised another meet this year and we are so happy to be able to attend again. 
Thank you Ken and Jen, you're a pair of lickle stars! 
Sue & Gilbert x


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Very jealous of you lot down there!
Please make sure this event is on next year so that we can include it in our 'big trip'. Have a great couple of weeks.

Steve (& Mary)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Meet*

Please can I be removed from the list.

Seems there is no way I could do it.

We are around the corner in Javea but no motorhome.

Have fun.

TM

PS: It is Mother's Day in Spain today!


----------



## jax (May 11, 2007)

Thanks Ken for organising another great evenings entertainment at the local bar. Woody was on form as usual and got nearly everyone dancing. Looking forward to this afternoons paella along with Fatty Patty!!!!!!! You certainly know how to cater to everyone taste.


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Spain 2013*

Another great rally/meet organised by Ken. Great entertainment with meal which was plentiful on Wednesday night. Then on Thursday we had a Free paella and there was loads for everyone including wine and beer. 
Fatty Patty was a great laugh thanks to Sonesta for that.
Youve either got it or you havnt got it and Kens certainly got it!


----------



## Lakewolf (Oct 26, 2009)

A big thanks to Ken and Linda (the flying pig) for inviting us "interlopers" and for other Ken for great organisation. It was great meeting you all and for those moving on the Calpe have a great time. Lakewolf is now in Barcelona.


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Spain 2013*



hymermick1 said:


> Another great rally/meet organised by Ken. Great entertainment with meal which was plentiful on Wednesday night. Then on Thursday we had a Free paella and there was loads for everyone including wine and beer.
> Fatty Patty was a great laugh thanks to Sonesta for that.
> Youve either got it or you havnt got it and Kens certainly got it!


Well said Mike!!
As per usual Ken & Jenny, you surpass expectations every time, how this meet just keeps getting better and better with every year is unbelievable.
What organisation from them both! SUPERSTARS!!

Ken & Lin (flyingpig)


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

We echo everything that Mike, Ken, Jax and Lakewolf says about Ken & Jen - they have done a grand job yet again! It must be hard work organising a big meet like this and it does not go unnoticed I can assure you! :thumbright:

Fab night with Woody, he was on form as ever and the meal was super duper! The free paella afternoon on Thursday was wonderful; accompanied by special guest "Fatty Patty!" She enjoyed all the attention the men bestowed upon her and the "fun" raffle showed how everyone here is a glorious example of how fabulous it is to grow old disgracefully! Such a giggle and all harmless silly fun! 

Me and Gilbert are having a great time and we are so looking forward to the rest of the meet both here and at Calpe! We look forward to everyone dragging their chairs round to Ken and Jens gaff or maybe a jaunt to the Texas bar for some more of those impromptu and enjoyable afternoon/evening get together pow wows!!!! 

Thank you Ken & Jen - you're a pair of angels! 

Sue & Gilbert


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello Ken and Jenny,
What a great introduction to our first venture to Spain with the motorhome. The 2 weeks were very enjoyable but all too quick in passing. The plannning and organisation that you put into the meet was very apparent so I would like to thank you for passing on your knowledge and experience.
To all the other rally members, it was nice to meet up with you and hope that you all have a safe and enjoyable journey to where ever you land.
Thank you
Regards
Colin and Liz ( Betsy )


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

A big, big thanks to Ken and Jenny for what they did to organise the meet and the effort put into doing so.

Sadly couldn't join all the activities as I would have liked, so thanks to all those who gave me their assistance,including those still at Calpe.
.
We have enjoyed what we took part in and it has been good to meet people old and new. Thanks to all for your company.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

*Spain 2013*

Unfortunately the weather turned and the last few days got colder which we don't expect in May. We had intended to have a beach party with swimming in the sea but that went out the window when the temp dropped. In organising a meet its difficult to cater totally for everyone and this time I did not organise entertainment for Calpe so folks had more time to do what they wanted but those who went with us to the Texas bar i'm sure enjoyed it. Gilbert says he won't come out with us again as we got into bed gone 4.30 am. However its once in a lifetime and we had lots of laughs and lots of drinks including free tequila shots from the owners. Sue (Sonesta) went up the Calpe rock as far as the visitor centre and Gilbert went thro the tunnel, it was a pleasure for us who accompanied them. It was nice to see old friends and I know Jenny talks to a few on facebook. Norman its such a shame you were not feeling well but we hope your health improves very soon as it must have been difficult for you. So we had a fun raffle courtesy of Sue n Gilbert and i'm sure that's a first for a MHF meet? and Woody performed brilliantly as he does and I think you all enjoyed the night and the food. Maybe the chinese meal on the last day ws the cheapest 3 course meal with drink some had sampled as I don't think you can get all that in the UK for the price we paid. So thank you all who came and safe travels in your MH.
Ken n Jenny


----------



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

A big thankyou from both of us to Ken & Jenny. So hard to undertake something like this, but you did it effortlessly considering all you have to do "behind the scenes" for our enjoyment. 

This was our first rally with MHF abroad and we have thoroughly enjoyed it at our pace. 

The meal at Denia was excellent value, which was followed by Woody who we thoroughly enjoyed.......first class.

Calpe..............well that was another level, literally. Two separate cycle rides out to Moraira accompanied by yourself (Ken) has rekindled my cycling interest again. Thankyou would be an understatement. You are one "fit dude" you have my deepest respect.

All in all we have met some lovely people, who have enlightened myself on a few technical issues, who we will keep in contact with and those who have become sincere friends. 

So to you all, have a safe journey and good health wherever you are.

Gutted me and sailorpete didn't win the boules...... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dai & Karina


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks to Ken & Jen for all their efforts and hard work over the past couple of weeks.
We met some interesting and lovely people who we look forward to seeing again in the future.
Although our favourite member on the meet was Bonnie,we hope she is feeling better!
Enjoy your travels and safe journeys.

Val & Martin


----------



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks to Ken and Jenny for all the hard work they put in and in particular to Ken for sorting out my bike following my argument with a manhole cover!
Also thanks to my hairdresser.

John and Hilary


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Thank You!!!*

Thank you Ken and Jenny for a fabulous 2 weeks. You made my first MH trip to Spain a real joy. And the "dress rehearsal" for the Texas evening was great, as were all the other events you organised. They've all been mentioned enthusiastically above so I won't bore everyone by repeating them!

It was a great pleasure to meet so many wonderful people and to share time with new friends. Don't say never, Ken! Hope it's like childbirth - in a month or two you'll be thinking about all the great things we can do next year.

Hope you are all enjoying your continued journeys. I'm in Barcelona now - what a beautiful city. Worth a stayover. I'm at Tres Estrellas (ACSI). 100m from the beach and 200m from the Barcelona Airport main runway. Don't come here if the noise of aeroplanes annoys you, otherwise highly recommended.

Hasta la vista, amigos!


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi to one and all
just a quick note to add our thanks to those expressed by others. Ken and Jenny did a great job once again , making sure everyone had a great time.
We enjoyed meeting old and new friends and look forward to bumping into you all on our travels. 
May all your journeys be safe ones and all your beer glasses be filled to the brim.
Keep on having fun 
Resa & Eric


----------



## Toddles (Sep 10, 2007)

We have just arrived back home and would like to say a very big thank you to Ken and Jenny for all their hard work in organising this meet and trying to make sure everyone enjoyed themselves by many diverse "get togethers"

This meet gave us the confidence for our first foray into Spain in the motorhome. We had a great time and met so many very, very nice people. We wish you all the best for your future motorhoming and hope to meet up again.

Take care,

Cally & Tony


----------



## gnasher (Apr 30, 2008)

A big thank you to Ken & Jenny for organizing such a wonderful meet, our first and hopefully not our last, thanks also to everyone who made us very welcome, lovely friendly people with help and advice to us novices. We loved Calpe and will be going back in September. I'm looking after "Fatty Patty"and she says hello. Shame we had to leave earlier and apologies to anyone that we could not get around to saying goodbye but had to get back to work unfortunately, so looking forward to the day when we can spend more time touring. anyway we hope to meet again sometime on our travels.
Travel safe 
regards
Paul (Gnasher) & Denise


----------



## jax (May 11, 2007)

As usual Ken another great meet thanks for all the organization you and Jen do. Woody was great as always. In Benidorm with Hymermick until tomorrow when we start our journey home taking 3 weeks. Hope to see you in July in Bristol. Jackie & Keith


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

We would also like to thank Ken & Jenny for organizing another great meet and for all your hard work. We enjoyed both Denia & Calpe, two entirely different venues. The meal & entertainment was excellent as usual. Once again it was nice meeting old & new friends.

Thanks again to you both
Mike & Jackie


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm just resurrecting this old thread to see if there is any news of whether a meet is planned for this year? This would be our first chance to attend thanks to Marys retirement and all reports are so enthusiastic.
If nothing happening this year (and I would totally understand if not as there must be a great amount of hard work required by Ken and Jenny) I may start a new thread to see if an alternative informal meet could be arranged for those of us in that general area this year.

Steve.



Moved to Get togethers Steve as this is last years meet and we need to keep all this years rallys in the top ten.

Jacquie


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi tubbytuba,

Iv'e heard that the Denia Aire is now closed but they are opening a new Aire nearby. Calpe seems Ok.

Al.
sennen523.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Al. I know the Denia aire is closed, my enquiry was whether a meet was planned for this year, be it just at Calpe or Calpe and another aire/site in the area.
Sorry for not making that clear. I still intend visiting Calpe on our trip either way.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

When were you thinking of going, will be in Spain most of march. not sure where yet though

Sue


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Will be down in Murcia region by end of March and spend several weeks around there then work our way Calpewards... and North from there aiming to be in Pyrenees by end of May. Would be nice to put a few MHF faces to names if poss.


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

I am thinking I should put this post re the meets that C7Ken ran so brilliantly in the past 3 yrs to a definitive end.
Ken really did not want to run the last meet, and in honesty was fairly pressurised by 'old attendees' to do the last one, which he reluctantly, but still brilliantly, obliged us with.
I am informed that much water has passed under the bridge since last year, and feel I should regrettably inform any interested people (hopefully with his understanding and on his behalf ) that it will be highly unlikely he will ever oblige us again with organising any further meets. A great shame.
However, anyone willing to take up the challenge could well be surprised at further interest..... But be warned, Ken really knew his stuff entertainment wise etc. a hard act to follow.

Flyingpig (another Ken!)


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for putting us in the picture Ken. A disappointment but very understandable. I am certainly not in a position to take on such a venture - only been to Spain once in a motorhome. But I may post up something soon to the effect of a (very) informal meet on a small scale for those of us travelling in that neck of the woods later this year.


----------

